# Lừng danh xứ gốm mang tên bộ ấm chén men hỏa biến



## gomsubaokhanh (9/9/21)

Nhắc đến ấm chén men hỏa biến, người ta nhớ ngay đến những bộ ấm chén độc đáo nhờ màu sắc trong đẹp như ngọc. Mỗi sản phẩm men hỏa biến đều là độc bản. Vậy nên nhiều người chơi gốm luôn muốn sở hữu một bộ trà cụ hỏa biến cho riêng mình.

Hãy cùng tìm hiểu lý do đồng thời chiêm ngưỡng những mẫu ấm chén men hỏa biến đẹp nhất Bát Tràng trong bài viết dưới đây nhé!

Tìm hiểu lý do khiến ấm chén men hỏa biến trở nên độc bản

Có thể bạn chưa biết, khác với những dòng ấm chén khác, ấm chén men hỏa biến được hình thành từ sự thanh đổi tầng nhiệt của lửa.

Vẫn được phủ một lớp men như các loại ấm chén tráng men thông thường, nhưng bài men của hỏa biến lại được chế tác theo công thức bí truyền tuyệt mật. Lớp hợp chất đồng nhất này khi được nung trong lò nhiệt độ cao sẽ hình thành bề mặt men có màu trong và lấp lánh như ngọc.



Đặc biệt, khi nung ở mỗi nhiệt độ khác nhau lại hình thành màu men, lớp vân men cùng những họa tiết khác nhau. Sự bóng mịn huyền ảo của hỏa biến khiến lớp vân men như những hình ảnh 3D sống động mà không một loại ấm chén nào có được.

Các màu ấm chén men hỏa biến thường thấy như: xanh biển đậm, lam đen, lục bảo kèm vân, nâu vàng, tro xám, màu giỏ cua, màu vân đá… Có thể nói, sắc hỏa biến là vô cùng đa dạng. Vậy nên nhiều người thường ví von, men hỏa biến chính là đứa con gái đẹp nhất mực yêu chiều của thần Lửa.

Người thợ gốm chỉ có thể dựa trên kinh nghiệm của mình để chế tác ra những sản phẩm mong muốn. Còn đối với màu sắc, nó là sự tương tác hóa học tùy thuộc vào nhiệt lửa nung.

Sự thay đổi dù nhỏ xíu của Lửa cũng khiến thành phẩm có những điểm khác nhau nhất định. Vì thế, bạn sẽ không thể tìm thấy hai sản phẩm ấm chén men hỏa biến giống nhau 100%. Bởi cá nhân chúng đều là một tác phẩm độc bản.

Xem thêm: Tại sao ấm chén men hỏa biến lại là độc bản?


----------

